# Mobile Bay - NorthEast Blakley River / Daphne



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

I need some pointers!

I have an old beater boat that I like to put in at Scott's or Meaher State Park. 

I've fished under the Causeway, Under I-10, The Battery, Daphne Pilings, Buddy Bieser ..... finding trout in the fall - no problem. I follow the birds and these places often hold them. 

I'm interested in finding the Redfish and Flounder this summer. 

I boat past the North Pass often, but I'm not sure where the holes are. Any tips or pointers on targeting Redfish / Flounder in these general areas would be greatly appreciated. 

I typically free line shrimp.... or pogies if a get net full on the way to a spot... 

I'm not oppossed to artificials ... croakers biting the whirly tails off my expensive gulp can be frustrating... ... but hey it's fishing

An spots, techniques, timing ... I'm more than willing to learn and listen.

Thanks


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

PM's are more than welcome.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Kind of hard to telll you but maybe one day we could put in at Scotts and can take you to a few I know of out there.

Have you ever gone to the Daphine Pillings and Buddy Reef?

Kayak Bob


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep - I've been to both. 

Buddy Reef is the one about 2-3 miles WSW of Daphne Pilings in the bay, right?

I've fished the pilings before with mixed luck. 

The reef in the bay was holding nice white trout a couple weeks ago. I'm sure the specks were mixed in but I didnt get a nibble. 

I would like to learn more about flounder fishing in the Southern Delta / North Mobile bay. 

Thanks - any pointers would be well recieved. 

PM's are fine.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I fish there in the winter in the marshes, never fished it in the summer.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are after flounder there are two ways to go after them. One you get you some good flounder lights and put them in front of your boat and sit up front and when you see one in front of your boat you spear him and put him in your ice chest. Some get in the water with a battery pack and wade and when you see them stick him and put him in a ice chest that you may have in a raft with your battery. There are some good LED lights with three flash light batteries in them and you dont need a battery pack. On this web site if you type in flounder giging there are some great threads and pictures of rigs that guys have made. One even sells the lights for you which I think three or four would do the trick.

Next you go up to these pillings with say a three inch gulp shrimp on a light gig head and cast right up to the pillings these flounder are down there all covered up with silt ready to hit anything going buy. I was using a Red Fish Magic with a number 4 Colorado Gold Spiner with a light jig head and a three inch gulp shrimp and caught a nice four pound flounder in two feet of water in a Fish River creek last week. He distroyed the lure and I was fishing for Bass and Red Fish.

I think if things are right and they are near the pillings you will catch a few. I thought about putting in at May Day P. and get in my Kayak and just fish the pillings around Del Williams reef and the left side of the May Day P. Just fluking the gulp on the bottom by the pillings. I was going to put up a gallon of home made Chum on the Del Williams Reef frozen and let it melt for a hour then come back and fish the area of the chum for Specks and White Trout. I have had good luck just fishing the pillings where they like to hang out to feed. Hope this helps. I want to go out to Buddys Reef and check it out. Just have not got around to it yet but maybe next week.

Fising is going to be good early in the moarning Wed thur and friday from dark to about 9 am. Hope you can get out there. Kayak Bob


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

North pass on the Reds, Best on a falling tide. Turlte ditch (and yes it really exists)falling tide. Battery up tight to the bank. 

Flounder, I-10 bridge or anyware you can find some sand bottom along the banks and points from the battery down to North Pass


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Great discuss on the area!

I think I will try the North Pass next off day during a falling tide. (not sure when it will be ...) I'll provide a report.


The fabled Turtle Ditch  ... Located on the West side of the Blakely between the North Pass and I-10?

I've seen general location on maps, but never outlined specifically.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

Turtle Ditch is actually south of North Pass on the west side of the Blakley. If you look at an areal like google earth you will see 2 deep water channels out to the west, the northern and larger one is North Pass. The smaller one to the south is turtle. From the water Turtle is much harder to identify. I learned it from a guy when I was a kid and how to line up with land marks on the bank. now I just use GPS. The best way to learn it is in the fall or winter with a real low tide and north wind. Once you learn how it lays, its easy.


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Great info! 

Thanks- Ill find it!


----------

